# Color and cut or Cut and color?



## Karren

I usually go get my hair cut then a few days later color it myself but last night my DW says I'm doing it all wrong.. At the salon they color it first then cut it.. So does it really mater and if so why?


----------



## Ari1202

As a hairdresser I don't think there's nothing wrong never heard anything bout that but I'm a begginner...sorry if I wrong.. But I always do color and cut


----------



## emily_3383

Because when you color usually its when your hair hasn't been washed in a day or 2 to protect your scalp. If you cut first most of the time they wet your hair and then your hair cant be dyed since it wet.

This isnt very coherent but I am not capable of rewording it right now. lol


----------



## xjackie83

I've always gone color and then cut.


----------



## Karren

The way I see it if I get my hair cut first I will use a lot less product to color what little hair I have left!! Obviously the salons want to use as much as they can, on hair that will end up laying on the salon floor.... so they can make more money on you? lol


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon

I think it depends on what kind of coloring you are doing.

For whole heads and lightning they typically do coloring first so that the damaged ends get removed when cutting, however if you are just doing a few stratigicly placed highlights they usually do it after.

That being said, i do not think it makes a diffrence really, i think saloons just tend to standardize it more for schedualing purposes (and so you leave with a finished style rather than a wet head).

I think it is fine if you dye it after especially since you do it at home, i used to dye my hair A LOT at home and i wouldnt even bother cutting it and it did not seem to be any problem


----------



## Shanki

Coloring in general is bad for your hair, but not horrible or anything like that. You aren't supposed to shampoo your hair 24 hours prior to color, because it makes your scalp sensitive to peroxides. If someone has long hair, I cut that long hair first if they're wanting a lot off. Then I go on with coloring. If they only want a couple of inches off, I color first. When you color it, your ends are mor porus and damged anyway, so color usually grabs for dark colors and is uneven, or doesn't grab the color at all sometimes. Since you're going to cut that hair off, might as well wait until the end. Plus, it takes 45 minutes to process most color lines. So while the client is processing, you can fit another client in for a haircut, wax, style, etc. People just say cut and color, because it rolls off the tongue smoothly. "Color and a cut" is longer, we're all in the age of technology and what's fastest!


----------



## ashley48

I've always had color then cut. Maybe before the cut, you want to see how the color takes?


----------



## divadoll

Usually, the colour may further damage or dry ends so colour then cut so you can cut what ever damaged ends that is further aggrevated by the colour and so you start fresh


----------



## Bec688

Well if you are getting it done at a salon, it's a more logical sequence. Colour the hair, wash out the colour, cut the hair while it's wet and then blow dry.

I don't think it really matters if you are colouring your hair at home. I personally would colour my hair and then get it cut if I were a home hair dyer. Your hair is going to look a lot nicer with your new cut if it's been freshly coloured rather than it still looking 'undone' after your cut because you have re-growth/faded colour.


----------



## salonspasource

According to me first you should cut your hair then color. It will save your color as well you come to know that exactly where you should color.

It also depends on in which type you want to color your your hair. If you are doing your whole hair colored then it will be beneficial to cut first your hair and then color it will save your time and color.


----------



## reesesilverstar

Color then cut is what I know.


----------

